# One More Time In 2017



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Is it safe to say FM struck out on his Maine moose?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Is it safe to say FM struck out on his Maine moose?


Maybe he's still doing the laundry?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Is it safe to say FM struck out on his Maine moose?


 Maybe. Or maybe I am just waiting for the right moment to reveal a stupendous success story unmatched in the land of moose and lobsters............nah. But I should at least give you impatient folks a little teaser. FM











Buddwiser said:


> Maybe he's still doing the laundry?


 Laundry? I don't do no stinkin' laundry! FM


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Bump


----------

